# K&N cai. Anyone feel, or see a difference?



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

Ive had my 04 barbados blue M6 GTO for 7 months now, and Ive got the bug. The first mod reccomended to me was the K&N CAI kit. Does anyone out there already have this mod, and did it make a difference in seat of the pants o' mometer?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have spoken with many people who have purchased the LS1speed, K&N, and New Era, and out of all of these I've heard that the New Era is the best (and not because I'm a stocking dealer).... plus the New Era is cheaper than most @ 199.95 ! Let me know.... :cheers


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

Whats new era? Never even heard of it. Either way, looking to build on mods and just where to start


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*K&N CAI - thumbs up*

I installed mine last weekend and have driven through 1.5 tanks of gas since the mod. It feels like there was a subtle improvement to performance. Based on the MPG calculator, there is a significant increase in fuel economy, about 2 miles per gal. The install went smooth, the instructions couldn't be better and it looks great under the hood. I am glad I purchased.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

Cool... sounds good man, thanx for the tip. one more thing; how long did you wait on the part, and did you buy direct from an auto parts store, an outlet like summit or from the K&N Site?


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*K&N CAI*

I bought it on e-bay, it took one week to ship. I think it was out of Florida, but can't be sure.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Where can i go to find this "New Era " intake. I have had good results from my last K&N intake for my 02 Chevy Silverado.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

What about going to Holden and get mods from them? Do they now use the new LS2 down under?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Look on www.neweraperformanceparts.com , it shows pics installed and frankly it outflows the hell out of the k&n unit..... I stock them so let me know. :cheers


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

www.neweraperformanceparts.com is the site for the New Era intake and the K&N CAI. I bought my K&N from O'reilly's Auto Part Store here in TX for $255. Right now, the K&N is listed on the new era site for $229.95 + shipping. In previos posts by other's, people like the new era intake except for the fact that it didn't have a support system close to the filter which bothered some to custom make something to help support the weight near the filter and it doesn't come with a heat shield. I recommend the K&N and I'm only stating problems with the new era based on what others have said and not personnal experiences--overall the new era had positive reviews. The actual K&N heatshield is different then the pic that is posted on that site--it fits nice and I beleive that it works as intended.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> www.neweraperformanceparts.com is the site for the New Era intake and the K&N CAI. I bought my K&N from O'reilly's Auto Part Store here in TX for $255. Right now, the K&N is listed on the new era site for $229.95 + shipping. In previos posts by other's, people like the new era intake except for the fact that it didn't have a support system close to the filter which bothered some to custom make something to help support the weight near the filter and it doesn't come with a heat shield. I recommend the K&N and I'm only stating problems with the new era based on what others have said and not personnal experiences--overall the new era had positive reviews. The actual K&N heatshield is different then the pic that is posted on that site--it fits nice and I beleive that it works as intended.


This is the best response I have ever read, thanks for your 2 cents :cheers


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Your welcome!


----------



## Jon Baumgardner (Nov 10, 2004)

*What's up with New Era?*

What's up with new era performance? I've tried to call them numerous times to order a K&N intake with no answer and I have also sent e-mails that have been returned undeliverable.

Are they out of business? Maybe they went belly-up??

Thanks....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No, they moved shops and the phone company screwed up and still hasn't hooked up there phones!!!!!! I talked to the owner, Mike Frumusa, he said that the phones should be up on Monday of next week...... I'll apologize on his behalf..... :cheers :willy:


----------



## Jon Baumgardner (Nov 10, 2004)

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks GTO Dealer! I will call on Monday.

Have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Anytime! :cheers


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

I go mine a few days ago, K&N. Works great, engine is real responsive. Paid $249, got it in 2 days with a $14 standard freight. www.pfyc.com


----------



## Jon Baumgardner (Nov 10, 2004)

*Installation question*

How hard was installation of K&N? How long did it take? Did any wholes have to be drilled?

Thanks


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I installed the CAI I got from New Era. I'm not very mechanically gifted and I did it in about 90 min.....no drilling required. I would've liked better instructions other than assemble the system as shown in the picture, but it's on.


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

Does The New Era Filter Use Any Type Of Oil ?
I Have Heard That K&n Installed In Some Of 99 Up 
Chevy Trucks Had Problem With Mass Air Sen. From
The Oil Getting In Them.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

The K&N installation took me about an hour. The instructions are very easy to understand the only problem that I had was trying to figure out which bolts and washers went where. What I mean by that is they tell you to use a certain bolt and washer but they don't have silhouettes for you to reference the correct sizes so I had to look at the diagram and use a quantity process of elimination. I would have saved about 10 minutes if they would have just had those damn silhouettes. Other than that, very easy install. Also, didn't have to drill any holes.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

TRC GTO said:


> Does The New Era Filter Use Any Type Of Oil ?
> I Have Heard That K&n Installed In Some Of 99 Up
> Chevy Trucks Had Problem With Mass Air Sen. From
> The Oil Getting In Them.


I believe all the problems were related to owners over oiling the filters. The New Era filter is produced by K&N and comes from the factory pre-oiled.


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

BRIAN P. EWING said:


> I believe all the problems were related to owners over oiling the filters. The New Era filter is produced by K&N and comes from the factory pre-oiled.


thanks for the info will have to go check these cai out :cheers


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey all... thanx for the tips. Im going w the CAI. This will be one of the several mods. Im looking to mod a little at a time, but go with what I can build on top of.
first the CAI, then (maybe) headers and cats ---> exhaust, then some engine mods?
Cam, springs, heads? not sure - still researching.
but my overall goal is 500/500 SAFE!! Don't want to detonate the motor, she'll still be one of my daily drivers.


----------

